# Big Wreck returns



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

...so Albatross has been qouted as the new song...i'm stoked to hear this...Ian is my favourite guitarist...little sad to see Thornley go by the wayside, but Big Wreck was awesome and i hope they do well this time around...

the clip of the new song sounds pretty good too...

http://www.thebear.fm/Blog/ScottLear/blogentry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10305364


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> ...so Albatross has been qouted as the new song...i'm stoked to hear this...Ian is my favourite guitarist...little sad to see Thornley go by the wayside, but Big Wreck was awesome and i hope they do well this time around...
> 
> the clip of the new song sounds pretty good too...
> 
> http://www.thebear.fm/Blog/ScottLear/blogentry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10305364


oh man, that's pretty exciting! I love Big Wreck!!!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I was a bigger fan of Ian's solo work than the BW material; but I guess I'll take what I can get.

A few months back I heard that Colin Cripps was doing some production work with Ian. Not sure if that's related to the new BW material or not.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I definitely dug the guitar on that short clip. Sounded very Big Wreck/Thornley-ish. I seriously CANNOT wait to hear more!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Love Ian Thornley in whatever he's doing.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet! I used to love seeing BW play live. Looking forward to hearing some new stuff!


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

That's great news. I never got to see them live the first time around.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm excited to hear this! I loved the Big Wreck albums and looked forward to Thornley's releases only to find them a little less enjoyable on the whole. Sometimes you need the right chemistry to make things work a certain way.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

new website is up...and its playing the new song!
http://www.bigwreckmusic.com/

i like it...sounds pretty cool


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...with little (no) ad's, and just the song playing on the radio...it's hit No1 on the chart...
http://charts.bdsradio.com/bdsradiocharts/charts.aspx?formatid=37#top

the album is out on March 6 and i'm stoked!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the best albatross

http://youtu.be/rKPicUnsPPg


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm very excited for the new album. I've put Big Wreck's debut album back in rotation in angst for the new one - I forgot what I was missing for a while there.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I was a huge Big Wreck fan back in the 90's and early 2000's. I've seen them dozens of times live and can't wait for the new album to come out!
I don't find Albatross a killer song but it's not bad. I hope the rest of the album is a little better personally. Still looking forward to hearing it regardless.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

captainbrew said:


> I don't find Albatross a killer song but it's not bad. I hope the rest of the album is a little better personally. Still looking forward to hearing it regardless.


You know? I was iffy at first too, but one day I caught it on the radio and really connected with it, I've enjoyed it from that day forward. The guitar tones, and the mood, I feel, are incredible and how his vocal performance builds as the song progresses are great focal points. It was gutsy to reintroduce themselves with a song of that nature so I give them a kudos for that too - just my opinion of course


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

'In Loving Memory Of...' and 'The Pleasure and the Greed' are two of my desert island albums ... this may be the first CD I rush out to buy on day one in quite a few years.


----------



## betbuk (Feb 24, 2012)

Snippets up!

http://www.amazon.com/Albatross/dp/B007CFQIZC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1330097039&sr=8-5


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

this is good news - I loved BW (pleasure & greed is an epic CD) but I wasn't as big on the Thornley CDs so this is cool!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.htzfm.com/blogs/pmorris/blogentry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10352550

they have a new video for their song CONTROL...check it out...i think its like a mix of Mark Knopfler and Pink Floyd...very trippy!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> http://www.htzfm.com/blogs/pmorris/blogentry.aspx?BlogEntryID=10352550
> 
> they have a new video for their song CONTROL...check it out...i think its like a mix of Mark Knopfler and Pink Floyd...very trippy!


That is awesome! Love the tones and the solo towards the end. Thornley is amazing.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> ...their song CONTROL...check it out...i think its like a mix of Mark Knopfler and Pink Floyd...very trippy!





NB_Terry said:


> That is awesome! Love the tones and the solo towards the end. Thornley is amazing.


x2 That is some fantastic tone and a solid tune. I'm impressed. The duration is worth commending as well

Thanks for sharing that ezcomes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;tRuaq_KilzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRuaq_KilzQ[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Does the whammy/heavy part of this kind of sound like it's a Transtrem-type whammy, or perhaps a slide? 

The chords and bends seem to stay in tune for that part and not sound like a regular whammy.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

they posted a "trailer" for the album...some wicked tones they are all getting...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uizmJSEzBkg

if you watch any of the 'new' vids...i love seeing all the gear...a Fortin Bones, Bogner...marshalls...traynors....some sweet stuff


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i also forgot to ad this...

theres talk about building his new rig...
http://www.rig-talk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=108940&p=1278740


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7B4QKqRksw&feature=related

Radio interview with Ian


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what the chord progression and vocal delivery at the beginning of Control sounds like. It's driving me crazy, the progression and delivery are almost spot on for a classic rock tune, but I can't put my finger on it.
This is a fantastic tune too by the way.
I am definitely a Big Wreck fan and glad to see they are back together. Definitely prefer the Big Wreck sound over the Thornley sound any day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Listening to the new album on Rdio now. It's good. Nice bit of whammy work there in A Million Days. Ian's voice still sounds great. And man: the guitar tones are HUGE. Slide guitar on Head together is sweet.

Edit: uh, that solo in A Million Days, while very tasty and jaw dropping, kind of came out of nowhere. Totally weird spot for that kind of shred...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting interview. Thornley was offered the vocalist job in Velvet Revolver.

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/03/05/big-wrecks-back


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've only listened to the first 5 tracks on the album...i'm definately digging it!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Good news that they are back. I quite enjoyed them...That Song was great albeit played to death on radio.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

two songs have ended up on youtube already...

the album also hit #1 on itunes in the US yesterday...thats pretty awesome considering there was no advertising or single down there...

[video=youtube;RsofgqgS2NQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsofgqgS2NQ[/video]

[video=youtube;ROiebaTF3jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROiebaTF3jI&amp;feature=channel[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

He's playing TO at the Danforth Music Hall (which is a great venue! like a smaller, dingier Massey Hall) on May 10th! I'm totally going!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ian Thornley is one of the guest artists at this July's Guitar Workshop Plus! I've very tempted to sign up for this year's workshop!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

they did a 'live' show at a radio station...here are a couple of the songs...

[video=youtube;gJCqtMRzB8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJCqtMRzB8s[/video]



i thought he sounded pretty good, but i guess he was fighting a cold...still wicked though


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

[video=youtube;nG3hCltl1RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG3hCltl1RE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

[video=youtube;JhY5C1kYauw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhY5C1kYauw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Wicked slide solos in Albatross.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

They're playing in Niagara in July.

http://www.safariniagara.com/?page_id=105

There's a couple of other interesting shows this year, too.

It's a pretty cool venue, too. It's an outdoor amphitheater. They've got the whole bowl licensed this year. Or at least that was the plan, last I heard. So, if you want a drink you don't have to cram into the fenced off area as in past years.


----------

